# CYCLONE COASTER 4th of July Parade in the City of Lake Forest 2012



## cyclonecoaster.com (Jun 14, 2012)

*Another FREE event with CYCLONE COASTER - the 2012 CITY of LAKE FOREST 4th of JULY PARADE - 

We prefer you to ride a VINTAGE AMERICAN MADE BICYCLE to this event - it is a Celebration of our Independence after all - 

BASIC PARADE DETAILS ARE AS FOLLOWS - 

PARADE IS ON WEDNESDAY JULY 4th - 10am PARADE STARTS - 1 1/2 - 2 hours long - PARADE FOLLOWED by LUNCH - CYCLONE COASTER T-Shirt REQUIRED to Participate in this FREE EVENT - You can purchase a T-Shirt at our next CYCLONE COASTER Sunday Ride on JULY 1st - ALL of the details on our website & we will post ALL updates as we get them ourselves - *


----------



## old hotrod (Jun 14, 2012)

Here are links to pics from previous parades...

http://www.flickr.com/photos/david-quickpic/sets/72157627003606991/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/david-quickpic/sets/72157624431134752/


----------



## slick (Jun 15, 2012)

Hmmmm......gas prices are cheaper right now......and it's a wednesday......hmmmm....Maybe?? If not i'll see you guys in july right?? Frisco!


----------



## jwm (Jun 30, 2012)

slick said:


> Hmmmm......gas prices are cheaper right now......and it's a wednesday......hmmmm....Maybe?? If not i'll see you guys in july right?? Frisco!



Do it! Mary and I have done a few parade rides with Cyclone Coasters. We're looking forward to this one. Way fun stuff.

JWM


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Jul 1, 2012)

*Parade is this Wednesday JULY 4th*

HAPPY FOURTH of JULY --- The City of Lake Forest Fourth of July Parade starts @ 10am SHARP -- Riding a Vintage American made Bicycles is encouraged ( it is the Fourth of July after all ) -- Parade starts @ 10am SHARP -- We are entry  #54 this year & have to check in @ 9:30am @ the latest in front of El Toro High School on Toledo Way -- so arrive early to dial your vintage bicycles in - CYCLONE COASTER T-Shirts are REQUIRED -- SHIRTS AVAILABLE ON THE DAY OF PARADE - email me or facebook a message to me on what size mens or ladies shirts you need & I will do my best to have them the day of the event -- the day is usually hot so wear sunblock & bring a bottle of water to play it safe -- ALL DETAILS @ www.cyclonecoaster.com -- RIDE VINTAGE


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Jul 3, 2012)

*PARADE IS TOMORROW - Wednesday JULY 4th - 10 AM*



cyclonecoaster.com said:


> HAPPY FOURTH of JULY --- The City of Lake Forest Fourth of July Parade starts @ 10am SHARP -- Riding a Vintage American made Bicycles is encouraged ( it is the Fourth of July after all ) -- Parade starts @ 10am SHARP -- We are entry  #54 this year & have to check in @ 9:30am @ the latest in front of El Toro High School on Toledo Way -- so arrive early to dial your vintage bicycles in - CYCLONE COASTER T-Shirts are REQUIRED -- SHIRTS AVAILABLE ON THE DAY OF PARADE - email me or facebook a message to me on what size mens or ladies shirts you need & I will do my best to have them the day of the event -- the day is usually hot so wear sunblock & bring a bottle of water to play it safe -- ALL DETAILS @ www.cyclonecoaster.com -- RIDE VINTAGE




*SEE EVERYONE IN THE MORNING !!!  I WILL HAVE SHIRTS AVAILABLE BEFORE THE PARADE FROM 8:45am to 9:15am -- RIDE VINTAGE -- Frank*


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Jul 5, 2012)

*Great Turnout -- Thanks to everyone who made it out*

Another Fourth of July Parade under our belts -- CYCLONE COASTER had between 50-60 riders show up for this FREE event in the city of Lake Forest this year -- Great weather at around 70 degrees with a marine layer made it nice -- cooler than last years close to 100 degree day which was tough for me on the light weight 1940 Roadmaster Cycletruck -- It was an honor to have my parents who are celebrating their 50th Anniversary this year ride along this year for the first time on their matching 1941 BF Goodrich badged Schwinn's -- After the parade a bunch of us went to Fuddruckers to re-fuel with lunch & catch up with one another -- good times -- thanks again to all who joined in the Parade magic -- ride vintage


----------



## jwm (Jul 5, 2012)

Mary and I had a wonderful time. I'd sure like to see some pics...

JWM


----------

